# Anyone know a good Lemon cream biscuit recipe??



## Armandt (23/6/17)

Looking to get that creamy lemon biscuit favor.. Anyone that has a good recipe??


----------



## RichJB (23/6/17)

Seakow has one.
Chrisdvr1 has another.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (23/6/17)

You welcome to try mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

